# Pope motorized bike racer



## filmonger (Jun 12, 2013)

Just thought everyone might like this photo.... Crazy handlebar placement.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

I love it! Do you have any information on the picture like year, location taken or the riders name?


----------



## chitown (Jun 12, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Just thought everyone might like this photo.... Crazy handlebar placement.




That is one squirrely ride! It would be a b!^@# to ride with your bars under your knees like that. *Very cool photo!* I would also love to know the year, rider etc... 

Maybe that style helmet is a clue to the year the photo was taken? Some times these photos are taken when the bikes are a few years old. The single cylinder would indicate a lower class ride than the big twins???


----------



## filmonger (Jun 12, 2013)

*ID*

No info at all on this one - think we will all have to put our heads together for a date. Crazzy - but looks like fun at the same time. Looks like the same engine as on this 1914 Pope - here is a link as well as a youtube link for everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFmVTUT8GiU&feature=related








chitown said:


> That is one squirrely ride! It would be a b!^@# to ride with your bars under your knees like that. *Very cool photo!* I would also love to know the year, rider etc...
> 
> Maybe that style helmet is a clue to the year the photo was taken? Some times these photos are taken when the bikes are a few years old. The single cylinder would indicate a lower class ride than the big twins???


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 12, 2013)

chitown said:


> . The single cylinder would indicate a lower class ride than the big twins???






They commonly raced single cylinder bikes back then. They were lighter and easier to work on at the track than a twin and with the proper work done to them could make as much or more horsepower than the twin.  The frame on this looks a lot like the 1912-13 loop frame Pope's.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: horsepower*

Interesting... Didn't know that about the singles. They seem to have been built to last.


----------



## JRE123 (Jun 12, 2013)

*great pictures*

Great pictures keep them coming!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 12, 2013)

great picture of a very interesting bike..........so without too much research im saying pre 1910 and my wild guess is 06-08 but could be wrong........my bet is this is a dirt track/horse track bike setup,i think this is one off or even a privateer........singles were very popular in these early days,in fact the legendary maldwyn jones campaigned a mack overhead valve converted merkel banked off twin with great success.......these guys were nothing short of gladiators of their day,thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 13, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> great picture of a very interesting bike..........so without too much research im saying pre 1910 and my wild guess is 06-08 but could be wrong........my bet is this is a dirt track/horse track bike setup,i think this is one off or even a privateer........singles were very popular in these early days,in fact the legendary maldwyn jones campaigned a mack overhead valve converted merkel banked off twin with great success.......these guys were nothing short of gladiators of their day,thanks for sharing the pic






1911 was the first year for the Pope single so it can't be prior to that. I'm sure he was a privateer, I've seen no evidence that Pope had a factory sponsored team. I'm still looking for that.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 13, 2013)

oh i have pics of popes official race team,they definately had a race team,kinnie rode for them.....do i have to dig up pics?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 13, 2013)

whats really strange to me is the magneto placement......but then i get confused cause that does look like a factory front end,this could be a homebrew bottom end with a pope cylinder........there were so many guys both manufacturing and experimenting on many levels in the earlier days anythings possible


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 27, 2013)

heres some crap pics of pope race bikes


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 27, 2013)

*Not Pope!*

Top bike is a Rambler, I think that G&J's?  I love the low jockey stance. With ride positions this low it makes sense to have the handlebar mounted on the fork like in the Pope pic.


----------

